# Maryland Slot Car Show



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

The 3rd Aberdeen,Maryland Slot car show is this Sunday,August 26.This is a fast growing show.Bob Beers,Danny Esposito and myself will be there again.We always havea good time.Elliot,Doug,Wayne and Jim put on a good show.The show isat the Clarion Hotel in Aberdeen,Maryland.It's right off interstate 95 and MD 22.See you there.
Tom Stumpf


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

i'll be there!!

Wes


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

Tom,

Let the guys know that I will be there for dinner! 

Jeff


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

motorcitytoyz said:


> Tom,
> 
> Let the guys know that I will be there for dinner!
> 
> Jeff



Jeff, do we have to print out anything for u this year?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

If I would have know earlier I would have tried to make this one. maybe next time.? anyone know when?

and Jeff, You ever going to do a Parsippany, NJ show?


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

OK Jeff,I'll tell them to save you the check. Tom


----------



## mamilligan (Feb 1, 2003)

This was a great show. I wish I had more time to walk around but I was blowing out bodies and had customers the entire time. Thanks to Elliot and company for bringing a slot show back to MD. The next show will be in March and will probably be bigger.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

mamilligan said:


> This was a great show. I wish I had more time to walk around but I was blowing out bodies and had customers the entire time. Thanks to Elliot and company for bringing a slot show back to MD. The next show will be in March and will probably be bigger.


yeah ! it was great! i ll be back in march!

Wes


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Newbie to the hobby here, and I attended yesterday's show. Drove down from Wilmington DE and it looked like a great turnout. My wife and I were impressed with the number of vendors and the broad array of items available. I found a car or two that I was looking for and also came away with a few nice surprises that I hadn't expected to find. We will definitely be back in March.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Great show. My ten-year-old son Evan had a blast. I will be there in March with more money this time. Did anyone else pick up the new Dash 55? Nice looking car. I finally got to meet Bob Beers and pick up one of his books, along with Tom S. Jeff C. and Mike V. The best question that was ask of me was from my son Evan when leaving. He said Dad, Why do all those old guys like playing with toy cars? Still laughing at that one.


Dave


----------



## hellonwheels8 (Feb 4, 2007)

Does anyone know if or when their is a show in Richfield Oh?
Thanks in advance.
Helen


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Once again this was a good show.It seemed like there was something for everyone.The vendors had everyone's desire covered.Bob Beers was loaded with t-jets of course Danny TYCO Esposito had his line of pup trailers.Jeff Clemence had Auto world,Joe Grand cheepskate Lupico had Lifelike.I wasloaded with everything from Dash including the new 55. This is a killer car.Chris and Ron Skelnar were their clothing line.Even though we are all looking for the sale the vendors have a good time together.Usually most of them go out to eat together.Eliot,Doug,Wayne ,Bill and Jim provide a fun place to be.See you next time. Tom Stumpf


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

sethndaddy said:


> If I would have know earlier I would have tried to make this one. maybe next time.? anyone know when?
> 
> and Jeff, You ever going to do a Parsippany, NJ show?


Sorry! Too far of a drive for me. I did a few of Bob Beers shows on Long Island and the 12 1/2 hour drive was way too much for a weekend trip.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Helen, the fall Richfield show is usually held on the last Sunday of October. As the date gets closer, more info will come.


----------



## hellonwheels8 (Feb 4, 2007)

Thank you! I think I posted the wrong place.


----------

